

Ten Things We Want in iPhone OS 4.0 - dctoedt
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2362330,00.asp

======
mikecane
iPhone OS also goes into the iPad. And what is really needed are hyphenation
tables that iBooks can use. I know they wouldn't list something a user can't
see, but it affects what users _can_ see when they read.

